# How do you check the trans fluid?



## MeanWS6 (Sep 29, 2004)

OK, first time Nissan owner (winter beater), long time GM guy :cheers: . I work on all my cars, so I am pretty knowledgeable, but how the heck do you remove the trans dipstick. I have never seen a "lock" like that before. 
It is a 2005 Altima SL.


thanks guys


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

MeanWS6 said:


> OK, first time Nissan owner (winter beater), long time GM guy :cheers:


Yeah, uh huh, very cute. :thumbdwn:


----------



## MeanWS6 (Sep 29, 2004)

cute eh, my TA has never seen a lick of snow/rain. Whats wrong with having the Altima for a winter ride. It just sits all summer in storage (unless I have to drive in the rain) and gets drivin in the winter. I needed a cheap, reliable car and nissan was the best choice with the most features

so, do you have anything usefull to add to my question :loser:


----------

